

Show HN: Mybema, the result of what'd happen if Yelp + Zendesk collided - instakill
http://www.mybema.com

======
instakill
Creator here. I've been building this for a long time, in fact this is still
my first project from 2 years ago when I started teaching myself rails. The
landing page is ugly, I know, but sign up and the rest of the site isn't that
bad. promise.

This is a site aimed at helping consumers find awesome brands that will
provide genuinely good service. It's also got the functionality for consumers
to resolve issues directly with brands (instead of having to do so on Twitter
thereby freeing up their social channels to be social). So it's reviews,
discovery, and resolution which is why I think of it as a mini zendesk and
Yelp amalgamation type of platform.

Speaking of which, if you run a startup, please mail me at claims@mybema.com
from your startup's domain address so I can get you started with a customer
support platform and everybody can win :)

AMA/ I'd love some feedback (and some users!).

~~~
instakill
Oh yeah, in ancient Greek law courts, bemas were raised platforms that two
parties stood on to present their arguments and disputes. Hence the name.

